# Theft Prevention / Recovery Tips - What do you do?



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

It's tough. Locks stop the honest thieves. Things aren't even safe in your garage -- had a friend lost his MTB when somebody smashed his window and stole it out of the locked garage. And that was in a tiny city with very little crime. You can put a lock on your trailer, put cables around the tubes to the trailer or through the loops on your kayak -- nothing is going to stop a determined thief with a little time and some tools. Insurance?


----------



## TJP (Nov 20, 2020)

Are rafts covered by homeowner insurance?


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

My pit bull sleeps in my boat stack outside. She’s sweet but doesn’t look it. She has interrupted a methamphetamine enthusiast or three over the years.


----------



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

There's a FB group in Denver for stolen bikes and there are many a post where someone takes a pic of a shady looking person walking around town pushing a high end bike (yes, it's profiling but we're talking $4,000-$10,000 bikes with clipless pedals being pushed by someone who clearly hasn't showered in weeks, so it's not that hard to spot them as a thief) . Someone will say, "That's my bike!" and ask for details where the pic was taken. Sometimes, people offer to meet with the victim to help go get the bike back. Sometimes they post a follow up saying how it went but most of the time we're left wondering what happened. Other times people post Craigslist or OfferUp ads of bikes listed way too cheap to not be stolen and time after time, the community recognizes the poster from past posts of stolen bikes. Again, people share stories of meeting up to 'buy' the bike and sometimes police come with them, but more than once the person has said they took their bike for a 'test ride' and just rode it to their truck and took it home. I question where these stolen rafts go: re they being sold online, if so where? Or are they being used by the thief on the water? I brought my oars into my hotel room with me the last time I had a trip layover. Frame was strapped to the roof with cam straps and I was nervous as hell about it being gone in the morning.


----------



## bfish (11 mo ago)

record serial numbers cause a blue boat with yellow patch is meaningless....Inland marine policy covers my gear (mostly cause I already have the policy for my mowing equipment). Lots of limits on just a homeowner policy (and varies by company and state)


----------



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2013)

I got insurance through progressive. I set the plan so it includes everything and I pay $230 a year. While some folks might think this is too expensive, I'm happy to pay knowing I can buy a new rig instead of losing everything.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Kirby said:


> I got insurance through progressive. I set the plan so it includes everything and I pay $230 a year. While some folks might think this is too expensive, I'm happy to pay knowing I can buy a new rig instead of losing everything.


I don't think $20/month is too much for peace of mind at all. I should look into something similar.


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

Similar to Kirby I have renters insurance through State Farm for even less than that, I don't remember the number but it's literally a few dollars a month, and pay out is set at like 20k. I have had specific conversations with them about coverage for the raft, trailer and bike and was assured all are covered. I still don't leave my bike on the rack (even locked) for any period of time here in SLC but it's a nice peace of mind knowing I've got brand new stuff coming if that or the boat ever walks off.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I use State Farm and got a boat owner policy for $75 per year. Limit is $10K which would probably replace the boat. I think if it were stolen from my carport, the homeowner's policy coverage might also be in force, but the boat policy covers it 24/7/365.

I spend another $25 per year to insure the trailer.

My preference is that I go ahead and pay the premiums into forever and NEVER have to file a claim because I really like my boat. The trailer is nice, too.


----------



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

One of my kayaks was stolen years ago and my insurance policy only covered boats on trailers...

Matt


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Theft insurance is not parking your boat on a trailer out on the street. Keep it in the garage, and put your name on the important items.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Wallrat said:


> Theft insurance is not parking your boat on a trailer out on the street. Keep it in the garage, and put your name on the important items.


Oo-la-la! Look at Mr. Fancypants here with his garage.  Some of us are relegated to perpetual crackhead driveway wars.


----------



## FishingUT (5 mo ago)

Raft and trailer are kept in a garage. Also got boat insurance through Progressive via USAA. It covers boat, trailer, and frame/accessories at original purchase prices for $120/year.


----------



## Pattoft (Jul 28, 2005)

I own an insurance agency and have been selling insurance for 18 years. Rafts and kayaks are covered under home and renters insurance policies up to a certain dollar amount depending on the company. It doesn't matter if they are in the house or on a trailer or in a storage unit. Usually it is not that much included in coverage and you have a $1,000 or $500 deductible. So if you want them covered, call your agent and add/itemize them. It should cost $10-$15 annually for every $1,000 you want covered. You just have to add/ list your boats and stuff on your policy. The word "misc rafting gear" is great. So, $10,000 worth of boat and frame and misc, should cost about $100-$150 a year on top of your home or renters policy taking away an out of pocket deductible. Trailers are usually only covered up to $500 on a home or renters policy unless you put them on your auto policy. Again you have the deductible if you don't itemize them.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Nanko said:


> Oo-la-la! Look at Mr. Fancypants here with his garage.  Some of us are relegated to perpetual crackhead driveway wars.


I’m a good deal more Bubba than that. It’s a shop. Garages are for cityslickers.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

On the prevention front, keeping your gear secure _and insured _is great advise. As it seems like most theft deterrents are simply no match for the desperate and degenerate. I was also reminded recently that it's the law in CO to have your personal info written on the boat somewhere. But if wanna go real crazy, with some stensils and RIT Proline dye you could add a label/name/etc to the bow (or wherever) that would be nearly impossible to remove and hence very very hard to resell. For awhile I thought it'd be hilarious to put NOT on one side then YOURS on the other...if only for the lolz and confusing who's-on-first type conversations at the launch ramp 

On the recovery side of things, think I mentioned this awhile ago in a long-dead post on this very topic; but here's a free business idea for any boating gear entrepreneurs out there. Which is to make a Leafield valve cover where you can snap in an Apple AirTag.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

ColoRobo said:


> There's a FB group in Denver for stolen bikes and there are many a post where someone takes a pic of a shady looking person walking around town pushing a high end bike (yes, it's profiling but we're talking $4,000-$10,000 bikes with clipless pedals being pushed by someone who clearly hasn't showered in weeks, so it's not that hard to spot them as a thief) . Someone will say, "That's my bike!" and ask for details where the pic was taken. Sometimes, people offer to meet with the victim to help go get the bike back. Sometimes they post a follow up saying how it went but most of the time we're left wondering what happened. Other times people post Craigslist or OfferUp ads of bikes listed way too cheap to not be stolen and time after time, the community recognizes the poster from past posts of stolen bikes. Again, people share stories of meeting up to 'buy' the bike and sometimes police come with them, but more than once the person has said they took their bike for a 'test ride' and just rode it to their truck and took it home. I question where these stolen rafts go: re they being sold online, if so where? Or are they being used by the thief on the water? I brought my oars into my hotel room with me the last time I had a trip layover. Frame was strapped to the roof with cam straps and I was nervous as hell about it being gone in the morning.


My dad did that one time lol bike was stolen, was pretty upset. I think he saw it on Craigslist and met up with the guy. Took her for a test drive and rode her home. Still cracks me up till this day.

I think someone lost their trailer and car on a ruby trip this summer if I remember correctly?? Stuff just isn’t safe like it used to be. And it isn’t getting any better..my recommendation is insurance. Agree with the locks. Only stops honest thieves.

Or…you could stay up all night Watching your stuff. I hear they make a special rock that keeps you up! Also increases your work efficiency!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

upacreek said:


> On the recovery side of things, think I mentioned this awhile ago in a long-dead post on this very topic; but here's a free business idea for any boating gear entrepreneurs out there. Which is to make a Leafield valve cover where you can snap in an Apple AirTag.


That’s a genius idea. I like it. I bet one could 3D print that too. I don’t have an AirTag or I would start up a design rn.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

I’ve used the Karmik Outdoors solution for a couple of years now, some items I place the label in an obvious spot, others I hide so the average person wouldn’t notice it.









Karmik Outdoors | Online Lost & Found for Outdoor Equipment


Technology and database software for outdoor gear recovery and lost and found assistance. Sporting goods accessories to help outdoorsmen.




karmikoutdoors.com


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Revert to Horse Theif justice?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

PDX Duck said:


> Revert to Horse Theif justice?


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Insurance!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

My baller ass river van full of boats and gear is sitting outside right now, just waiting to be stolen. Everything is well insured. All the gear was bought at discount, pro deal, or at the best price I could find. An honest retail payout covers it, plus the hassle, and USAA will have it in my account the same day. I'm proud to own few enough things to have a simple list of my property, in case it happens.

As for my priceless wooden paddles and Martin guitar, they're inside with me. And there are multiple levels of security. Some seen, some felt. If it's rubber or gore tex, take it - I'll be fine. If it's from a tree, I will make your family suffer.


----------



## 572engr (Sep 25, 2021)

TJP said:


> Are rafts covered by homeowner insurance?


Separate policy but cheap 100.00 a year for 4000.00 of coverage


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

8’ fence with locked gate and cameras


----------



## CharlieSmith (Dec 6, 2020)

westwatercuban said:


> That’s a genius idea. I like it. I bet one could 3D print that too. I don’t have an AirTag or I would start up a design rn.


Seems like you could use one of these and "tag" your boat in some inconspicuous place.

TagVault: Keychain

https://www.amazon.com/TagVault-Waterproof-Keychain-Ultra-Durable-Elevation/dp/B09CCVNDKK?th=1

I don't see a waterproof rating (IPX), but it says "waterproof" and has good reviews. One Amazon review said it was completely submerged for 10 minutes in a kayak and the AirTag came out fine. Maybe find a place where it will get splashed but consistently submerged.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

First thing - do you have an inventory of all the gear you own so you can submit a list for the insurance claim? If you have an inventory, is it up to date (crap, mine's not...)?

I did this a couple of years ago and was surprised at the replacement cost for all that stuff I have.

Second thing - is it visible from the road or sidewalk? I've found that a plain gray tarp reduces the attention passers by give my gear.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

CharlieSmith said:


> Seems like you could use one of these and "tag" your boat in some inconspicuous place.
> 
> TagVault: Keychain
> 
> ...


Definitely could work. In general if you want to tag something you don’t want to be conspicuous. I don’t see how you would attach that in an inconspicuous place. That’s why building the AirTag permanently into a part (valve cap, frame end cap, embedded into a dry box, glued inside a tube or thwart?) would yield better results. I just see someone cutting that off once they found it. In theory same can happen either way, but designing a part that hides the fact you are even tracking it is really more the first step of protecting your stuff.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

TJP said:


> Are rafts covered by homeowner insurance?


When I called my insurance company (USAA) about this they said "sure, if it is stored in your house it is covered", when I went through the mind-numbing process of reading all the fine print in the policy it turns out that any watercraft had a limit of $500 or something! (less than the deductible). They would not write a separate rider for the boat. I have since gotten a policy for the raft from State Farm for just $10 per month! It covers everything in the boat, trailer, even catastrophic loss if I do something dumb on the river. Also includes liability for folks riding on the boat. Seems easily worth the $10 per month. 

It is really nice to not be anxious about it getting stolen. That said, I am super careful when en route to a river as it would suck to have all or part missing at the put-in. I lock the boat/trailer and try to avoid hotels, camping on/near the boat instead.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

westwatercuban said:


> Definitely could work. In general if you want to tag something you don’t want to be conspicuous. I don’t see how you would attach that in an inconspicuous place. That’s why building the AirTag permanently into a part (valve cap, frame end cap, embedded into a dry box, glued inside a tube or thwart?) would yield better results. I just see someone cutting that off once they found it. In theory same can happen either way, but designing a part that hides the fact you are even tracking it is really more the first step of protecting your stuff.


Pull out one of the valves, drop the AirTag inside the tube and then replace the valve. Voila!


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Easy Tiger said:


> Pull out one of the valves, drop the AirTag inside the tube and then replace the valve. Voila!


Haha could you imagine trying to fish it back out when the battery dies? AIRE has this in the bag! Just unzip, insert, and zip closed.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

TJP said:


> Are rafts covered by homeowner insurance?


My policy covers my raft up to $10,000 Canadian... which is a little less than what my new boat that we ordered will cost. If I want to cover it fully I need to specifically insure that item separately. I don't know how much that will cost yet... didn't get that far.

I did recently insure my new trailer. That was an add on to my auto policy and costs me something like $80 Canadian per year... totally worth it for the piece of mind.

I'm sure different duristictions and different companies have different rules so I'd call your insurer to check.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)




----------

